# Easingwold : The Curious Table



## english john (May 22, 2018)

Very nice Café , good snacks and cakes, including the best chocolate brownie I have tasted

The coffee is The York Coffee Emporium.

I had an Aeropress Rocko Mountain Yirgacheffee , which was wonderful and fruity


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice one John. Might have to call in next time on my way up to Rosedale Abbey.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Great shout John, thanks. Went in on Friday with the missus on our 22nd wedding anniversary. Amazing Ethiopian from York Coffee Emporium.


----------

